# Co-sleeping on an air mattress while camping?



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

My DH and I will be taking my DD camping for the first time in a few weeks. In the past, my DH and I have slept on an air mattress when camping. I am very nervous about having our DD, who is 13 months old, sleep on the air mattress because of safety issues. I was planning on just layering sleeping bags and quilts for a bed, but DH thinks that the air mattress should be fine for DD. Just wondering if any of you Mamas have had any experience with this. What do you sleep on when camping? TIA!


----------



## JJ'sMom (Mar 11, 2005)

We started camping with DS when he was 3 weeks old and now he is 10 months. We have always used self inflating mattresses when camping, so we just slept with him on that. Our matresses velcro together, but **** have a 1 inch gap where there is no air, so I put a sheet over both mattresses and fold the excess into the crack. that keeps DS fromsleeping on the cold ground when he is between us.

That said, how big is your air mattress? Is it the same size as your regular bed? If so, I'd totally not worry and just sleep on it with DC. If it is a little narrower, I'd bring and extra blanket for the tent floor next to the mattress in case you were pushed off...

You can always try to sleep on it one night at home before you go camping and see how you all fit.

Just my 2c

Julia


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SingingMama*
I was planning on just layering sleeping bags and quilts for a bed, but DH thinks that the air mattress should be fine for DD.

Oooh, I do NOT recommend using only bags and quilts and no air mattress. That can make for the most uncomfortable cold night's sleep ever. Even when it is really hot weather, the ground will suck all the heat out of your body all night long. I like the air mattress not just to make a softer rest but more importantly for the insulation it provides.
I personally don't think an air mattress would be a safety hazard at all for a 13-MO, especially if she is in the middle.
Just remembered, one time I was camping without an air mattress and we bought a bale of hay and fluffed it all out and spread it on the bottom of the tent under the sleeping bag. It provided GREAT insulation and was comfy and smelled good. Messy, though, and would wreak havoc if you had allergies.

Jen


----------



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas, Mamas. Our air mattress is supposedly a queen (which is the size of our bed), but we sleep on a double at the ILs house, so I think it should be okay even if it is a little smaller. I was mostly concerned with the mattress possibly losing air, and being too squishy for DD to move in, thus making it a potential suffocation hazard. I think I'll just be sure to be with her at all times, and my weight on the mattress will help her to not sink down too much. I like the idea of trying it at home beforehand. She would get a kick out of that! The hay does sound cool, but I do have allergies and would be absolutely miserable! I'm glad to hear that you have used air mattresses, and that it's okay. Thanks!


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

just went camping with my 4yo dd and 15mo ds a few weeks ago. on a queen size air mattress and two sleeping bags zipped together. dd on outside, dh, me, ds on outside. it was fine. a little squished, but we were warm and waking up in themorning was dreamy and love filled.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

It really depends on the quality of the mattress. We tried it once when dd was 12 months old. We were staying with friends sleeping in their basement with their air mattress. It was an older kind and the sides were not rigid. So dd could not sleep on the outside or else she would fall off really easily. Then on top of that everytime dh or I moved the indent into the mattress from our weight sucked dd into it and she would end up half under us. I was a horrible hot nightmare. The second night we borrowed their backpacking self-inflating mattresses (the kind that are only an inch thick) attached together. That was great, even on concrete!


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

IMO our air matress has been the best for camping, I sleep on one with me in the middle of ds(5) and dd(18months) this has been fine, was used when dd was a baby too.
Have fun camping, some of our greates memoried as a family have been when camping


----------

